# WindowsXP Prof. Setup - Fehler bei Hardwareerkennung



## Joshman (28. April 2009)

Hi.

Wer kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen?

Ich versuche den Rechner meiner Mutter mit einer "Unbeaufsichtigten Installation",
neu aufzusetzen.

Die "DVD" ist mit einer erprobten Methode erstellt, aber bei diesem Rechner bleibe ich bei der Hardwareerkennung stecken.

Ich habe fundierte Kenntnisse, die ich in diese "DVD" eingebaut habe.

Erstellet mit der Software "Nlite" (keine Werbung), das Setupbillboard habe ich auf die "Alte" Version umgestellt, eine eigenen Hintergrundgrafik eingebunden, dazu einen Trick mit dem Kommandozeilenwerkzeug "wintrans.exe", um die erscheinenden Fenster auszublenden.

- Als Fehlerquelle habe ich das ausgeschlossen, habe auch eine Variante ohne diesen "Hack" versucht zu installieren. Der Fehler tritt zur selben Zeit auf!

Die "DVD" ist mit "Sereby´s Addon´s" erweitert, und ist auf "SP3" Slipstreamed.

Die Addons.
All in One Runtimes
Windows Media Player 11
Internet Explorer 7

-Da das Setup dort nicht ankommt, gehe ich davon aus, es auch kein Fehler erzeugt.

Ich habe mit einer "Knoppix 5.0" Live CD die Log´s Kopiert. (wieder keine Werbung)

Hier nur die Auszüge der Letzten Zeilen:

----
setupact.log
----

F:\i386\coure.fo_ wurde nach C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon kopiert.
F:\i386\serife.fo_ wurde nach C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon kopiert.
F:\i386\smalle.fo_ wurde nach C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon kopiert.
F:\i386\sserife.fo_ wurde nach C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon kopiert.
Das externe Programm RUNDLL32 shell32,Control_RunDLL intl.cpl,,/f:"C:\WINDOWS\system32\$winnt$.inf" /s:"F:\I386" hat den Code 0 zurückgegeben.
NetSetup: Setupmodus: 0x1, Produkttyp: 0x0, Operationsflags: 0x8028
C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbhub.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\openhci.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbohci.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbport.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\uhcd.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbd.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagecls.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\hcd.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbd.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usb_enum.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtaishid.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmusb.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\taishid.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbuidll.dll wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbhub20.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbhub.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\openhci.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbohci.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbport.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\uhcd.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbd.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagecls.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\hcd.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbd.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usb_enum.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtaishid.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmusb.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\taishid.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbuidll.dll wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbhub20.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbhub.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\openhci.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbohci.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbport.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\uhcd.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbd.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagecls.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\hcd.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbd.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usb_enum.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtaishid.vxd wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmusb.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\taishid.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbuidll.dll wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbhub20.sys wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gelöscht:
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.

NetSetup: Status von InitFromAnswerFile: 0x0

_________________ENDE________________________


----
setupapi.log      ----- hier vermute ich den Fehler -----
----

[SetupAPI Log]
Betriebssystemversion = 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Plattform-ID = 2 (NT)
Service Pack = 3.0
Suite = 0x0000
Produkttyp = 1
Architektur = x86
[2009/03/18 06:27:10 280.1]

----- hier überspringe ich die gutgegangenen Treiber Installationen --------

#-199 Executing "C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe" with command line: setup -newsetup
#I022 Found "*PNP0401" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\msports.inf; Device: "ECP-Druckeranschluss"; Driver: "ECP-Druckeranschluss"; Provider: "Microsoft"; Mfg: "(Standardanschlusstypen)"; Section name: "EcpPort".
#I023 Actual install section: [EcpPort.NT]. Rank: 0x00000001. Effective driver date: 07/01/2001.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [EcpPort] in "c:\windows\inf\msports.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E978-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "ACPI\PNP0401\3&61AAA01&0".
#-166 Device install function: DIF_REGISTER_COINSTALLERS.
#I056 Coinstallers registered.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLINTERFACES.
#-011 Installing section [EcpPort.NT.Interfaces] from "c:\windows\inf\msports.inf".
#I054 Interfaces installed.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLDEVICE.
#I123 Doing full install of "ACPI\PNP0401\3&61AAA01&0".
#I121 Device install of "ACPI\PNP0401\3&61AAA01&0" finished successfully.
[2009/04/28 11:41:48 284.1075 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_1039&dev_5513&subsys_55131849&rev_00,pci\ven_1039&dev_5513&subsys_55131849,pci\ven_1039&dev_5513&cc_010180,pci\ven_1039&dev_5513&cc_0101
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_1039&dev_5513&rev_00,pci\ven_1039&dev_5513,pci\ven_1039&cc_010180,pci\ven_1039&cc_0101,pci\ven_1039,pci\cc_010180,pci\cc_0101
#-199 Executing "C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe" with command line: setup -newsetup
#I022 Found "PCI\CC_0101" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\mshdc.inf; Device: "Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller"; Driver: "Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller"; Provider: "Microsoft"; Mfg: "(Standard-IDE-ATA/ATAPI-Controller)"; Section name: "pciide_Inst".
#I023 Actual install section: [pciide_Inst]. Rank: 0x00003006. Effective driver date: 07/01/2001.
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\mshdc.inf; Device: "SiS PCI-IDE-Controller"; Driver: "SiS PCI-IDE-Controller"; Provider: "Microsoft"; Mfg: "Silicon Integrated System"; Section name: "pciide_Inst".
#I023 Actual install section: [pciide_Inst]. Rank: 0x00002001. Effective driver date: 07/01/2001.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [pciide_Inst] in "c:\windows\inf\mshdc.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_55131849&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&15".
#-166 Device install function: DIF_REGISTER_COINSTALLERS.
#I056 Coinstallers registered.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLINTERFACES.
#-011 Installing section [pciide_Inst.Interfaces] from "c:\windows\inf\mshdc.inf".
#I054 Interfaces installed.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLDEVICE.
#I123 Doing full install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_55131849&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&15".
#W100 Query-removal during install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_55131849&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&15" was vetoed by "IDE\DiskHitachi_HDS721680PLAT80_________________P21OA8BA\5&f8519ef&0&0.0.0" (veto type 6: PNP_VetoDevice).
#W104 Device "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_55131849&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&15" required reboot: Query remove failed (install) CfgMgr32 returned: 0x17: CR_REMOVE_VETOED.
#I121 Device install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_55131849&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&15" finished successfully.
[2009/04/28 11:41:49 284.1079 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_1039&dev_0900&subsys_09001849&rev_90,pci\ven_1039&dev_0900&subsys_09001849,pci\ven_1039&dev_0900&cc_020000,pci\ven_1039&dev_0900&cc_0200
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_1039&dev_0900&rev_90,pci\ven_1039&dev_0900,pci\ven_1039&cc_020000,pci\ven_1039&cc_0200,pci\ven_1039,pci\cc_020000,pci\cc_0200
#-199 Executing "C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe" with command line: setup -newsetup
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0900" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\netsis.inf; Device: "SiS 900-basierte PCI-Fast Ethernet-Adapter"; Driver: "SiS 900-basierte PCI-Fast Ethernet-Adapter"; Provider: "Microsoft"; Mfg: "SiS"; Section name: "sis900.ndi".
#I023 Actual install section: [sis900.ndi]. Rank: 0x00002001. Effective driver date: 07/01/2001.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [sis900.ndi] in "c:\windows\inf\netsis.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_09001849&REV_90\3&61AAA01&0&20".
#-166 Device install function: DIF_REGISTER_COINSTALLERS.
#I056 Coinstallers registered.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLINTERFACES.
#-011 Installing section [sis900.ndi.Interfaces] from "c:\windows\inf\netsis.inf".
#I054 Interfaces installed.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLDEVICE.
#I123 Doing full install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_09001849&REV_90\3&61AAA01&0&20".
#I121 Device install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_09001849&REV_90\3&61AAA01&0&20" finished successfully.
[2009/04/28 11:41:51 284.1094]
#-199 Executing "C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe" with command line: setup -newsetup
#-166 Device install function: DIF_PROPERTYCHANGE.
#I292 Changing device properties of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_09001849&REV_90\3&61AAA01&0&20".
#I306 DICS_START: Device has been started.
[2009/04/28 11:41:51 284.1098 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_1039&dev_0741&subsys_00000000&rev_03,pci\ven_1039&dev_0741&subsys_00000000,pci\ven_1039&dev_0741&rev_03,pci\ven_1039&dev_0741,pci\ven_1039&dev_0741&cc_060000,pci\ven_1039&dev_0741&cc_0600
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_1039&cc_060000,pci\ven_1039&cc_0600,pci\ven_1039,pci\cc_060000,pci\cc_0600
#-199 Executing "C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe" with command line: setup -newsetup
#I022 Found "PCI\CC_0600" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\machine.inf; Device: "PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke"; Driver: "PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke"; Provider: "Microsoft"; Mfg: "(Standardsystemgeräte)"; Section name: "NO_DRV".
#I023 Actual install section: [NO_DRV]. Rank: 0x00002004. Effective driver date: 07/01/2001.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [NO_DRV] in "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0741&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&00".
#-166 Device install function: DIF_REGISTER_COINSTALLERS.
#I056 Coinstallers registered.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLINTERFACES.
#-011 Installing section [NO_DRV.Interfaces] from "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I054 Interfaces installed.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLDEVICE.
#I123 Doing full install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0741&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&00".
#I121 Device install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0741&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&00" finished successfully.
[2009/04/28 11:41:53 284.1102 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_1039&dev_0008&subsys_00000000&rev_25,pci\ven_1039&dev_0008&subsys_00000000,pci\ven_1039&dev_0008&rev_25,pci\ven_1039&dev_0008,pci\ven_1039&dev_0008&cc_060100,pci\ven_1039&dev_0008&cc_0601
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_1039&cc_060100,pci\ven_1039&cc_0601,pci\ven_1039,pci\cc_060100,pci\cc_0601
#-199 Executing "C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe" with command line: setup -newsetup
#I022 Found "PCI\CC_0601" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\machine.inf; Device: "PCI Standard-ISA-Brücke"; Driver: "PCI Standard-ISA-Brücke"; Provider: "Microsoft"; Mfg: "(Standardsystemgeräte)"; Section name: "ISAPNP_DRV".
#I023 Actual install section: [ISAPNP_DRV]. Rank: 0x00002004. Effective driver date: 07/01/2001.
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0008" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\machine.inf; Device: "SIS PCI-zu-ISA-Brücke"; Driver: "SIS PCI-zu-ISA-Brücke"; Provider: "Microsoft"; Mfg: "Silicon Integrated Systems"; Section name: "ISAPNP_WIN2K_C3".
#I023 Actual install section: [ISAPNP_WIN2K_C3]. Rank: 0x00000003. Effective driver date: 07/01/2001.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [ISAPNP_WIN2K_C3] in "c:\windows\inf\machine.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0008&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_25\3&61AAA01&0&10".


___________________ENDE_________________________________

Die anderen Logs lasse ich weg, sind nicht aufschlußreich...


ALSO:

Ich vermute das die "SIS PCI-zu-ISA-Brücke" sich nicht Installiert, bzw. sich aufhängt.
Dann friert der Rechner alles ein, und keine Interaktion mehr möglich. (Fluch, Tastatur an Kopf..., Kühlbeutel drauf und hier ins Forum...)

Ich habe leider vergessen wie ich diesen Treiber (evtl.) aus der Installation herausnehmen kann.

Mein nächster schritt ist die IRQ´s für die Onboard Netzwerkkarte den USB HUB, und die Soundkarte im BIOS manuell zuzuordnen.

Ich bitte um Eure Hilfe, bin schon 2 Monate (mit Pausen) drann, und will nicht aufgeben. (Verbissenens eingetippte, voll von Verzweiflung...)

"Warum so LANGE dran, mach das doch von Hand"

Das Ziel ist, meine Mutter Ihren Rechner selbst Installieren zu lassen.
Ich mag meine Mutter, aber die will Enkelkinder, und das EWIGE... Uuuups Familien interna... Sorry

Wer mir helfen kann, der wird mein Held!

Danke im vorraus, Joshi aus HH (Rechtschreibung: Mangelhaft, trotz Netikette nee, Netiquette)


----------



## ronaldh (30. April 2009)

Da kann Deine Mutter nun seit 2 Monaten nicht mit ihrem Rechner arbeiten, weil sie ihn selbst installieren soll? Muss eine Mutter so etwas können (in aller Regel wird ein Betriebssystem einmal aufgesetzt, und Mütter spielen das dann ja meistens nicht kaputt)?

Ich denke, wirklich helfen kann Dir hier niemand, da das alles sehr von Deiner Installation und der Hardware des Rechners abhängig ist. Die von Dir eingesetzten Tools sind auch nicht so sehr verbreitet.

Du schreibst, dass Du "fundierte Kenntnisse hast, die Du in die DVD eingebaut hast". Trotzdem sitzt Du nun 2 Monate an dieser einen Installation. 

Vielleicht solltest Du doch einfach die Windows-CD rein tun...


----------



## Joshman (30. April 2009)

Hallo!

Bis jetzt habe ich die Lösung noch nicht gefunden.

Volkstümliches Zitat: "Kein Mensch, ohne ein ABER."

Da ich mich in diese "DVD" verbissen habe, und meine liebe Mutter, ihren Rechner
in den Letzten drei Jahren "14" mal, zerschossen hat, und ich diesen jedesmal neu aufgesetzt habe, ist die Zeit die ich in die DVD investiert habe geringer als das "neu Ausetzen".

Meine Mutter ist mit einem "ersatz Rechner" versorgt.

_____________
Der Trick bei dieser DVD soll ja sein, eine eigene "Recovery DVD" zu erstellen.
Die Bedienung ist sehr leicht:
Ich erkläre mal die Schritte die der Benutzer dann ausführen muss.

1. DVD einlegen
2. Wenn der Text "Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste, um von der CD zu starten..." ,
    ein Taste drücken.
3. Warten bis der Rechner ein bestimmtes Fenster anzeigt.
4. In diesem Fenster ist dann die Partition auszuwählen, falls nicht "C:" ansonsten
    die "ENTER" taste drücken.
5. Dann im nächsten Fenster den obersten Eintrag aus wählen, mit der "Pfeil nach oben Taste", und dann "Enter" drücken.
6. Im folgenden Fenster die "F" Taste drücken, und der Vorgang eines Automatischen Setups, ist gestartet, und Kaffee trinken gehen.
_____________

Ich bin der Meinung, das die Unzähligen Stunden die ich in den letzten 15 Jahren, mit Aufsetzten von Rechnern in meinem Umfeld, besser nutzen kann.
Zudem kommt noch das ich dem "Benutzer" eine viel Konkretere Hilfe gebe, als ihn in die Arme von überteuerten "PC Doktoren", deren Arbeit "leider" allzu oft Stümperhaft ist, zu treiben.
Auch wenn ich hier wohl eine diskussion Anstossen sollte, wollte ich eigentlich hilfe, und keine Polarisierung hervorrufen.
Da ich auch nur mit "Wasser koche", bin ich auf Hilfe angewiesen.
Wenn, egal welcher User, mir hier in "tutorials.de" sagt, das ich hier keine Hilfe finde, ist es mir schwer begreiflich, wie jemand für "alle" eine so Pauschale Aussage Treffen darf.
Wenn Sie "dankender Weise", Herr "rolandh" sich die mühe gemacht haben,  meine Forums Thema gelesen haben, bitte ich Sie um verzeihung, wenn ich ihre Zeit geraubt habe!

ABER: Mich treibt der "Ehrgeiz" dieses Problem zu beherrschen.

Also werde ich auf andere Helfer warten, falls ich nicht, trotz "fundierter Kenntnisse",
eine Lösung finde.

Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema zurück.

Da ich vermute das ich zu wenige Details angegeben habe, hier nun mehr davon.


____________________
Hardware des Rechners:

Hauptplatine: Asrock K7S41 
CPU: AMD Duron 1300 Mhz
Chipsatz: SIS 741
Arbeitspeicher:  2 mal 512 MB Speicherbausteine - Gesamt also 1 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: ELSA Gladiac 511 PCI - Weil die Onboard Grafikarte mir suspekt vorkam, habe ich Sie im BIOS deaktiviert -
Festplatte: Hitachi Deskstar Model: HDS721680PLAT80 , 80 GB, Funktionstüchtig S.M.A.R.T.: Aktiviert und  OK, vom Dezember 2007
Audio: Cmedia AC97 onboard
___________________

___________________
Das Installationsmedium:

Setup CD/DVD: Windows XP Proffesional OEM CD Mit Service Pack 1
Ich benutze "NLite", um die CD auf das Service Pack 3 "upzudaten". - Erfolgreich , un erprobt -
Mit dem Selben Programm integriere ich die Treiber der Hauptplatine.
Die integrierten Treiber sind alle von der Support Webseite des Herstellers.
Hier die Liste:
SiS AGP driver ver:1.17
AMR driver ver:12.0300.0018
C-Media AC97 audio driver ver:UDA038_build03L
SiS PCI Lan driver ver:1.16b
SiS VGA driver Xminator II ver:3.54

Den Treiber für die ELSA Gladiac lasse ich weg, weil der schon in der XP CD enthalten ist.

_______________

Details zum Vorgang beim Installieren:

Wenn ich die CD mit integriertem SP3 per hand Installiere, geht alles gut, ohne Fehlermeldungen.

Aber, wenn ich die "winnt.sif" Datei benutze, und Exact die gleichen Schritte eingebe,
bleibt das Setup beim Ersten Flackern der Grafikkarte, Timeline T39, stehen.

Das selbe geschiet auch beim Service Pack 2... habe das auch Probiert.

Warum, kann denn eine Unbeaufstichtigte Installation von Windows XP, nicht die Treiber richtig auswählen ?

Deswegen habe ich versucht den Setupvorgang mit den Log-Dateien zu analysieren.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Software (als Tipp) nennen, die ich beim Setup von WindosXP, als Logger verwenden kann, die dann in den Bereich " [GuiUnattended] "
der Datei "winnt.sif" als "DetachedProgram=(Ihr Tipp.exe)" einfügen kann?

Ich benutzte auch die "F10"-Taste um eine Kommandozeile zu erhalten, aber ich konnte mit dem Befehl "type" nur beding etwas lesen. Der "Editor" ist nicht zugänglich im "GuiMode" der Installation.

______________________________________

Ich habe zum weiteren alle USB geräte im BIOS deaktiviert, keine Verbesserung.

Ich habe im "setupapi.log" ja einen Anhaltspunkt, das die "SIS PCI-zu-ISA-Bücke" der Fehler sein könnte.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es dieser Treiber, der aus der "machine.inf" geladen wird, der Grund ist.

Desewgen wollte ich diesen Treiber ausklammern, aus der installation.

Kann ich das Überhaupt?

Ich werde die "Unattended CD" schrittweise Neu erstellen.

Die CD wird ersteinmal auf das Service Pack 3 upgedated und "manuell" installiert.

Falls erfolgreich, kommen die Treiber in die CD in dieser Reihenfolge:

1. SiS AGP driver ver:1.17
2. SiS VGA driver Xminator II ver:3.54
3. SiS PCI Lan driver ver:1.16b
4. C-Media AC97 audio driver ver:UDA038_build03L
5. AMR driver ver:12.0300.0018


Wenn ich bemerke das hier ein Fehler auftritt, werde ich hier Rückmeldung geben,
ansonsten gehe ich dann über in die Integration der "AddOn´s" in dieser Reihenfolge:

1. AIO-Runtimes
2. Windows Media Player 11
3. Internet Explorer 7

Hier abermals, falls hier Fehler auftreten, melde ich diese.

_________________________________

Vorab ein große THX an alle Helfer und Herrn rolandH im besonderen!

Bin bald zurück.... Joshi aus HH


----------



## ronaldh (30. April 2009)

Der Weg, die DVD schrittweise neu zu erstellen, ist sicherlich ein vernünftiger Ansatz, um zu erkennen, wann ein Problem auftritt.

Aber warum ziehst Du nicht einfach ein Image von der Festplatte, wenn sie frisch und funktionstüchtig installiert ist? Das ist der einfachste und sicherste Weg, auch beim Zurücksichern nach einem erneuten Defekt.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dir Deine Ironie sparen, denn aus Deinem ersten Post war nicht zu ersehen, welcher Hintergrund beispielsweise für Deinen Wunsch nach einer einfachen Installationsmöglichkeit vorhanden war. Es ist in aller Regel eben nicht lohnenswert, sich eine eigene Installations-CD zu erstellen, wenn diese nur für einen einzelnen Rechner ist. Das lohnt sich, wenn man 50 oder 100 identische Rechner zu betreuen hat, und erfordert halt auch regelmäßige Pflege, um aktuelle Updates, neue Treiberversionen usw. nach zu pflegen. 

Übrigens bin ich nicht "rolandh"...


----------



## Joshman (30. April 2009)

Hi.
_____________________________
@ronaldh:
Sorry habe Ihre Post nicht gesehen,
und Verzeichung mit Ihrem Namen.
Frieden? 
Zum Thema "Image ziehen":
Das vorherige System lief mit einem Ghost 2003 Backupsystem, aber der User hatte meistens die "Viren, Trojaner, etc." mit Archiviert.
Zudem war der Speicherplatz, irgendwann voll, weil der "Benutzer" überfordert war diese Bakup´s gelegentlich zu bereigen.
Daher habe ich irgendwann entschieden "diesen" Weg zu beschreiten.
Sie haben völlig Recht, wenn Sie sagen das es sich nur bei größeren Netzwerken lohnt sich die mühe zu machen.
Aber was spricht gegen eine "Einzelanfertigung" ?
Ich habe Erkannt, das diese vorgehensweise Effektiver ist...
Denn meine "Kunden" haben Dann nur noch einen kleinen Anruf zu tätigen, und Ihr System ist im "Auslieferungszustand", mit einer Kurzen Anweisung von mir. Nach ca. 15 minuten, ist der "Kunde" dann im "Automatischem Setup", und ich brauche dann keine "Setup-Orgie zu starten", um Vor Ort mehrere Stunden zu verbringen...
_______________________________________________________


Die CD die erstellt habe ist bis zum Punkt mit dem Integrieren des Service Packs 3
Erfolgreich installiert.

Ich habe nun im "Hardwaremanager" nur zwei fehlende Treiber entdeckt.

1. die Grafikkarte (onboard) ist nicht installiert
2. die Soundkarte (onboard) ist nicht instaliert

Zusätzlich habe ich  die USB Kontroller im BIOS aktiviert, und die PCI Grafikkarte ausgebaut.

Nun habe ich die Grafikkarten Treiber "VGA_XP_2K_ME_98_741(3.54)" in die Windows Setup CD eingebunden, und der Installationsvorgang ist gestartet.

Melde mich gleich zurück.

THX Joshi


----------



## Joshman (30. April 2009)

Hi.

Meldung:

Die Treiber der Grafikarte und der Soundkarte sind integriert, und die Installation von Windows hat geklappt.

Ich werde die restlichen Treiber nicht mehr integrieren!

Der Gerätemanager zeigt keine fehlenden Treiber mehr an.

Nun kommen die Addons dran.

bis Später...


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2009)

Klingt doch gut!

Übrigens meinte ich mit dem "Image ziehen" nicht das regelmäßige Backup (das ist zwar auch prima, aber natürlich werden da Viren/Trojaner im Zweifelsfall mit gesichert). 

Ich meinte eigentlich eher ein Image der Grund-Installation des sauberen Systems. Da hast Du letztlich das gleiche, was Du jetzt auch machst. Aber natürlich geht es auch so, wie Du es machst, ist halt nur aufwendiger.


----------

